# Could you do this for a £100 challenge?



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

YouTube - Bear Grylls eats a Tiger Scorpion

....vote away


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I voted no, on the basis that it was alive, and that is just_ too_ much!

I got sent some Colombian ants(dead/cooked) last week, and I think I shocked everyone in the house when I tried one of them, esp as they look like the whole ant, and not just part of!

But this, this is a step up!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

thats just wrong :whip::bash:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Again another no from me going on the basis that i am a veggie and i dont believe that animals should die to sustain my body, when i am capable of living without.

Marina


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not even gonna look. The title is enough to make me know my answer is no. I don't like things like that  Poor lil scorp.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Its a no from me also! I like my food but wouldn't kill that scorpion for the sake of it.

I think that guy is a wally! <--------toned down as we are not in 18+ !!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

no purely on the basis that it tastes vile.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I would..........


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There's no need to eat stuff live and raw! collect them and cook them, they taste much better cooked. Once again Bore Gryllls hams it up for the camera.................:bash:


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

lol mans crazzy! mg:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

why is that crazy? i would do it aslong as it wasnt seen as cruel. Not intrested in scorps so dont now if it cruel to eat one.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Well... being bitten in half while your alive is hardly gonna be pleasant is it ? Thats like you being hung out for a shark!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm a veggie, so nope.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd do it for a pint!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Becky said:


> Well... being bitten in half while your alive is hardly gonna be pleasant is it ? Thats like you being hung out for a shark!


hmmmm didnt think of it like that as its a insect but whatever. Its opinions really as i would think it is cruel to eat a snake dead or alive, even if it was bred for food, while i dont think it is cruel to eat a scorp.

We are human, its a scorp :S cant really compare? so surely if you ahd to choose which would live 1000 scorps or 1 friend....which would you choose? i will stop talking cause ill go of topic and chat rubbish 

I would eat it for £100 defo. The End.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

We are human, its a snake... surely thats the same comparison?


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

I wouldnt unless it was life or death.

Bear Gryls is a cock and i think Ray Mears should stalk him, catch him in a spiked man trap and eat his eyes like jawbreaker gob stoppers. Tasty. 

iZAN


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Eh no i don't think i would! Poor thing, he could at least kill it first. I've seen him do it with snakes and lizards and he does the same with them he's a dirty skank! Wish scorp had stung him. Whenever i watch him i hope for him to be bitten or stung or fall off a cliff but it never happens.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

He be hesistant to eat it at first, but i say no, for not killing it first, twaz cruel to cut of its sting when it was still alive, and twaz cruel to then eat it and compare it to 3 week old cheese.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Some mixed views on this.

I agree that it *was* needless of this (well known?) chap to do that, it* is* playing to the camera a little, however, is it any worse than eating a chicken that has been battery farmed, or the many other things that we engage in daily, which involve some sort of suffering, without need..?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

the man needs a slap......he cut off its tail whilst it was still alive!!! thats just wrong.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I have heard of scops being sold in the trade that have had the stinger clipped.

Usually the DWA species.

Anyone else know how prevelant this is?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

no sorry and he's a prick


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

That to me was just plain cruelty... nowt else, If the scorpion was humanely killed before hand and was used in some form of cooking...perhaps i would view it differently...but to torment it first, then cut off its sting before chewing it was very unprofessional indeed. Just hope he tackle's some other creature that gets its own back on him and crunches him good and proper.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Perhaps someone who voted 'yes' can come back, make a case for why they voted that way (without being judged..)


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

:whip:My kids watch B.G born survivor all the time and i often have to look away. He"s even drunk squeezed out elephant dung before. Know something - id loose weight if i stayed with him. Oh! and by the way. I voted a big NO!!!!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I am assuming that this silly sounding name is just something made up for tv?

What is he actually qualified in?

I know that he is on tv a fair bit, just trying to figure out what precise 'niche' he fills...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Criticism*

Following allegations that the show deceived viewers into believing that he was really stranded in the wild when he wasn't, Channel 4 temporarily suspended the show. Discovery aired re-edited episodes, designed to remove elements that were considered too planned, with a fresh voiceover, and has continued to broadcast the programme.
An adviser to the _Man vs. Wild/Born Survivor_ series had claimed that Grylls had been staying at a California motel while filming. A crossing of a deep crevass was shown to be just yards from a busy highway. Similarly, it was alleged that Grylls had stayed at a crew base-camp in the Costa Rican jungle, while giving viewers the impression that he was alone. These allegations were confirmed by Channel 4, who argued that it wasn't a documentary, but a 'how-to' guide to survival, implying that 'faked' or re-shot scenes were acceptable in that context.

****************************************************



He was born *Edward Michael Grylls*, but legally changed his name to his secondary school nickname: Bear


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, i think theres a difference between the chickens and this.

We eat chix to sustain ourself and absorb sufficient nutrients.. thats neccessity. Though i agree by definition it IS cruel aswell

bear has eaten that scorp for ratings..not neccessity. Its pure cruelty, hes a tit, i hope he dies, i hope something bites his tiny little dick and totally necroses it and he dies a excrusiatingly painful, slow and drawn out death in which he cannot pee, cant use his dick to transfer his fetid genetics before his horribly painful slow drawn out and totally satisfying death.
Hes a scourge to all that live and after some of the things hes done, i honestly hope he dies.... horribly

As for the argument about being veggie...thats sOOOOOOOOO 80s..

We eat meat because it gives us important nutrients we cant get from plant material. 
Those suppliments veggies take? yep... you guessed it 'suppliments' because the vegitarian diet does not contain sufficient nutrients to sustain us.
Veggie diets RARELY if ever work in the long run, it can be very damaging to the body.

Show me a true diet with NO supliments and then i may be a worthwhile decision.
I do not feel its cruel to kill to survive otherwise we should hold animal cruelty protests agaisnt all those predatory animals... and essentially us..
I do think that we do it wrong, we shouldnt raise our food the ways we do, its more hassle and less benefitial. In an ideal world our families would raise their own food, and kill it humanely and use it all, but unfortunately in our superstore culture, its not going to happen taht way.
I will be raising my own chickens once i have a stable home. Maybe if i have the room, some pigs as well... I wouldnt be to kill it myself but i would ensure it was done humanely by someone i know.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

No but I'd donkey punch him for free.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> Well, i think theres a difference between the chickens and this.
> 
> *So do I. The scorpion would have died a relatively quick death. Intensive battery farming results in a prolonged and painful life. Which is worse..?*
> 
> ...


*We keep chickens!*

*But they are pets, providing only the eggs.*

**


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> *We keep chickens!*
> 
> *But they are pets, providing only the eggs.*
> 
> **


In order of response,

The scorp died a quick death, but was it neccessary? no, the scorp was not needed for him to live, he probably tayed in a hotel during the whole of the filming.

I agree, im told the quality of chix has gone down, BUT thats through method rather than need.

Most people are ignorent, IMO, animals are treated with monitary value, or just use. Essentially i see all life as valuable, in life rather than use.
people do as society tells them, TV is a big influence and people beleive what they are told.
I remember seeing a childrens programme where a group was sent to Brazils forests, they ate a Pinktoe, i again disagreed as its NOT needed, they shouldnt be doing it imo.
The natives, i have no issue with, its something they do as a genuine food source rather than a commodity, its part of their diet...as with nindonesia, even though it does bother me some as i feel their past a need to eat such...but then, thats their pallet as pig is on ours.
The children have been told to eat them for the sake of ratings, thats wrong, set a wrong example

No, bear grhylls, he tells what he says as gospel, he does it in a curel, and unneccesary way.
I do not like him, ehs a total fake, and promotes animal cruelty when its totally unneccesary, essentially the difference between him and ray mears is respect for the food and nurishment he gets.
Bear grhylls is a total waste of organic matter, time, and matter.
Im not the most tolerant towards people when unneccesary acts of cruelty for nothing but ratings..and essentaill money are concerned. I wouldnt feel bad if he did die, i really wouldnt.. id simply say the worlds better without him, but i hold that opinion of ALOT of the population so i would be bothered about my opinions of him personally. Im not sadistic, or evil.. i just hate nasty people, even if they are nice to others, i DO NOT see bear ghrylls as benefitial to ANYTHING..again you could relate that to most people..as a generalisation.
There is alot of great people, but i feel there is too much bad karma, toomuch negative

I know LOTS of hippies and iv NEVER met any vegetarian that DOESNT need essential suppliments to complete the diet.... I know for fact, veggie diet, without suppliments doesnt make a full diet. Iv spoke to many people in the cookin industry as an ex-chef, my brother is a veggie too.


Supermarkets do respond to peoples opinions...cheaper food, ie battery farmed chix. cant blame 99% of people, with food costs going up, and simple ingornece to how its got to them, theyr taking a rational view... i dont get your point to this one, i was saying that privately owned and raised birds will generally be much beter fed, thus more nutritious than battery farmed supermarket birds.


What chix you got Steve? would like to llearn the husbandry and other info about them previous to aquisation.. how you find them to care for?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ouch..this has turned into a proper debate lol

However i agree with Cam. There was no need to kill that scorpion. Comparing it to chicken is a bit strange.. we don't eat chicken alive. Any meat we eat is pre-killed (ok it may not be kept in the best way, or killed humanely) but thats down to the arsehole humans who choose to work in that trade. 90% of us could not kill the animals the way they do as it's inhuman and disgusting. If it is done properly, and humanely i don't have a problem with it, and i do eat meat. I also think that the animals should have the best quality of life before they're slaughtered. Ok so they're bred and reared for meat so not gona be alive long... but they don't know that!! Poor lil buggers...

Anyway... Promoting things like that is not something i find funny. Youtube is full of HOME video's of people eating praying mantids etc... Showing it on tv does not do any of the sicko's in the world any good, they don't need encouraging!!!!!! 
As Cam says.. he probably went back to a 5 star hotel and had a slap up meal after that poor scorpion was killed unnecessarily and unpleasantly... It's a waste... 
You get arseholes like him allowed to show things on tv and nothing happens to them (a scorpion sting on the tongue wouldn't of gone a miss :lol: Then i'd watch it!!!) yet you get lovely people who genuinely love animals, i.e Steve Irwin who get killed in a freak accident... Should of happened to this idiot instead!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Well, i think theres a difference between the chickens and this.
> 
> We eat chix to sustain ourself and absorb sufficient nutrients.. thats neccessity. Though i agree by definition it IS cruel aswell
> 
> ...


 

WTF

The OP asked if we would do it, I said no because I'm a veggie.

How is that 80's?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> WTF
> 
> The OP asked if we would do it, I said no because I'm a veggie.
> 
> How is that 80's?


vegetarianism was probably most popular then, most of them ended up eating meat again too.
Just sumut iv known from chefing

Its not meant to be an attack


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> vegetarianism was probably most popular then, most of them ended up eating meat again too.
> Just sumut iv known from chefing
> 
> Its not meant to be an attack


 

Oh right okay lol :blush:

*goes back to sleep*


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> vegetarianism was probably most popular then, most of them ended up eating meat again too.
> Just sumut iv known from chefing
> 
> Its not meant to be an attack


Ya.

But yer not a doctor or a nutrionist.

Difference.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> In order of response,
> 
> The scorp died a quick death, but was it neccessary? no, the scorp was not needed for him to live, he probably tayed in a hotel during the whole of the filming.
> 
> ...


*I will have to check with the mrs what species they are mate, they are really her hens, however, they lay coloured eggs, like blue and green.*


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Ouch..this has turned into a proper debate lol
> 
> However i agree with Cam. There was no need to kill that scorpion. Comparing it to chicken is a bit strange.. we don't eat chicken alive. Any meat we eat is pre-killed (ok it may not be kept in the best way, or killed humanely) but thats down to the *arsehole humans who choose to work in that trade*. 90% of us could not kill the animals the way they do as it's inhuman and disgusting. If it is done properly, and humanely i don't have a problem with it, and i do eat meat. I also think that the animals should have the best quality of life before they're slaughtered. Ok so they're bred and reared for meat so not gona be alive long... but they don't know that!! Poor lil buggers...


My dad was a Meat inspector and Butcher for 18 years, and graduated top of Scotland for Meat Inspection when he graduated. I take offense to you suggesting that he and his collegues were arseholes simply because that was the trade he worked in. He is no longer involved in the industry, but thats beside the point.

The rights of the animal are an important consideration - but then again, there is a demand that neccessitates speedy production of carcasses and also a price limit. The fact that people will not pay more than a few quid for meat dictates the treatment pre kill. 

Personally, I cant think of a more humane way to kill animals on such a large scale that renders the meat usable afterwards. Electrocution then bleeding is very, very fast. 

Your post just reads like one of those PETA broadcasts, where clearly you have no idea what really goes on inside slaughterhouses and are relying on propaganda videos that are outdated. Sorry if I am reading it wrong, but thats how it sounds. 

If you have the answers, how should we kill animals then? Halaal is worse, but no one seems to mind since thats religeous. Is stunning them to the point of death instantly then killing them when they cant feel it not humane enough? 

Bare in mind, you would have to kill 500 cattle a day, 2000 chickens a day in some slaughterhouses to keep up with demand. 

How would you kill them then? You cant gas them, it is not allowed by health and safety, and is too expensive. Shoot them? Great, you get toxic metals in the flesh that you have to dig out, increasing handling time per beast. The fact is, if you had known my dad or his collegues, you would have seen that they do in fact care that the animal suffers as little as possible. They work alongside vets who also care, and can charge people who mistreat them. 

I am interested to hear your answer to how to best kill such animals. When done in a sluaghter house, its fast and efficient, with little stress. Obviously some people think they can improve on what proffessionals do. 

Again, osrry if I have missed your point or mis-construed it, but thats how it reads to me, and when I actually have the experience of what its like in a sluaghterhouse, you can imagine why I get pissed off when people just spout what sounds like utter nonsense.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

GRB said:


> My dad was a Meat inspector and Butcher for 18 years, and graduated top of Scotland for Meat Inspection when he graduated. I take offense to you suggesting that he and his collegues were arseholes simply because that was the trade he worked in. He is no longer involved in the industry, but thats beside the point.
> 
> The rights of the animal are an important consideration - but then again, there is a demand that neccessitates speedy production of carcasses and also a price limit. The fact that people will not pay more than a few quid for meat dictates the treatment pre kill.
> 
> ...


Right, first off i never said ALL people in the industry are arseholes. Yes, it can be done properly, and some people take pride in that. That's fair enough, but there are also people that are arseholes! College dropouts with half a brain cell who enjoy seeing animals suffer (trust me, i've met some of them!!!) 

I agree, stunning then bleeding is a fair way of killing the animal. I never said it wasn't... 
But like you say... 500 cows, 2000 chickens a day...pretty sure one day the slaughtermen might get a bit bored of having to do the same ol' thing and not do it properly to a few.... And yeah, everyone has seen the videos from protestors of it being cruel and the animals suffering... but then broadcasted by a protestor or not..they can't of videoed it if it didn't happen...?? And imo it should never happen. The animals should never be made to suffer. 

IMO you're lucky if you're the first cow in... They sense somethings not right, but its generally quick and painless and they know no more...however..for the next 499 cows that come through after that one, it's not so pleasant. Chased into a tight alleyway by strange men, into a room to smell the blood and to see your "mate" hanging by his back legs with his head hanging off. Ok they may not judge it as we see it... but i have seen in animals that they sense death... They know it's coming.. that aspect of it is cruel. 

As i say, i eat meat and i don't object to animals bred for food, providing before hand they're kept properly, treated no different and killed properly. Proper slaughtermen are very skilled. To cut what they have to cut in the time limit they do it, without harming the meat etc does take skill...!
If they genuinely care about their trade then fair enough...but in every trade you get people who don't care and do things that may not get noticed.... 

My post was not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Grant, I am sure what Becky wrote was a _general _observation, and not meant to be taken personally.

You do know how she loves her sweeping statements ...  :whistling2:

Anyway, I personally could never imagine myself working as a slaughterman. I guess you get used to it, as you do with anything, but there are some things I just would not wish to get 'used to', if you take my point.

Have you ever watched animals being killed using the methods of Kosher (for Jews), or Hallal(sp), for Muslims..?

I have.

They claim their methods are more humane than those we deploy.

I disagree with their stance on that.

What do you think..?


*PS - Did you know she is expecting a baby*


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Grant, I am sure what Becky wrote was a _general _observation, and not meant to be taken personally.
> 
> You do know how she loves her sweeping statements ...  :whistling2:


:lol2: Not my fault people take it the wrong way 



> Have you ever watched animals being killed using the methods of Kosher (for Jews), or Hallal(sp), for Muslims..?
> 
> I have.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you on this. I've seen it and it's absolutely disgusting.... How can it possibly be humane???? I'd love to do it to one of them flippin' slaughterman and have them tell me its humane!!!!!!!!!!

IMO.. religion or no religion, that meats not gonna taste any different if its stunned..how r they gona know when its in a packet??? It should never be allowed.


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok I don't even LIKE scorpions, they creep me out, and even *I* thought that was cruel and unnecessary. I couldn't actually watch the whole clip. What a complete prick.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> :lol2: Not my fault people take it the wrong way
> 
> I completely agree with you on this. I've seen it and it's absolutely disgusting.... *How can it possibly be humane????* I'd love to do it to one of them flippin' slaughterman and have them tell me its humane!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMO.. religion or no religion, that meats not gonna taste any different if its stunned..how r they gona know when its in a packet??? It should never be allowed.


How do they get away with it..?

The R word.

Their imaginary friend in the sky, and tradition (sic).

The fact that their religions and customs are so old and so widespread that politicians are too afraid to risk upsetting them by banning the sale of such meats.

But they don't stop at animals.

Jews and Muslims circumcise their sons, out of some equally absurd religous notion, not driven by_ medical_ need. 

Ask yourself this, Becky.

If you and I began a new religion today, one which meant that any children we had had to have their right finger surgically removed, one which compelled us to throw cats into a pot of boling oil, then eat them, how long do you think it would take before we were doing some hard time?

The truth is this.

If one man makes claims about magic men in the sky, he is deemed insane.

If thousands do it, it is called a religion.

If you see my point...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Btw, about three in ten have said they would do this for the £150.

And yet they seem very shy about coming on here to tell us why..


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

id do it if i had to too survive but no not for money


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

weelad said:


> id do it if i had to too survive but no not for money


...to survive I would probably eat you! What do you taste like....


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Right, first off i never said ALL people in the industry are arseholes. Yes, it can be done properly, and some people take pride in that. That's fair enough, but there are also people that are arseholes! College dropouts with half a brain cell who enjoy seeing animals suffer (trust me, i've met some of them!!!)
> 
> I agree, stunning then bleeding is a fair way of killing the animal. I never said it wasn't...
> But like you say... 500 cows, 2000 chickens a day...pretty sure one day the slaughtermen might get a bit bored of having to do the same ol' thing and not do it properly to a few.... And yeah, everyone has seen the videos from protestors of it being cruel and the animals suffering... but then broadcasted by a protestor or not..they can't of videoed it if it didn't happen...?? And imo it should never happen. The animals should never be made to suffer.
> ...


Fair enough, although I did highlight your phrase in bold...and it doesnt read as you meant it. You can probably understand why i got pissed at the phrase. 

Your point about the first one in getting the best "deal" is not accurate. As I have said already, there are severe consequences for cruelty. Being lazy or having a "cant be arsed" moment doesnt cut it. Now and again, you will get a beast that will not stun properly, but there's really not much you can do about it. As I said already, they are killed as efficiently as possible, so the other 499 cows get the same deal as the first (or as close as possible if you want to talk about not smelling blood etc).

You do indeed get cruelty occuring, I too have seen it on film. However, often that film is a) dated, b) a pretty isolated event or c) not even a staff member committing it. I've seen videos where its the farmer killing illegally in an illegal slaughterhouse...happens a lot down south i've heard. I don't think it's fair to tar the pros with the same brush - but it happens. I've seen a video from an illegal slaughterhouse being used as propaganda against the licensed premises. 

Alas, Animal cruelty happens all the time everywhere. 

Halaal is terrible. I can't stand it and i dont see why we tolerate it. Then again, thats just part of the UK now - doesnt seem to matter what stupid beliefs you bring in, even if they break OUR laws, you can just twist the ethic minority arguement into your favour.


----------



## cjwales (Mar 26, 2008)

Back to the point !!!!!

Have just spent £25 on a crappy lunch

So yes £150 for a crawlie sounds fair to me !!!!!!

Chris:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

about the Karma Steve, yeh, i know its bad karma to bare a grudge, but although i havent checkd this sec, im sure i didnt say wish. Wish and hope are totally different. I hope he dies, lool
If i really beleived in karma, the way the world is wouldnt bother me but i dont, lol
I just beleive in right and wrong, 
Simple rights and wrongs is what every religion teaches..but this way you dont get no xtra crap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:if anything mother earth in all its forms is the closest thing to a 'deity' to me.
The problem with religion isnt the teachings, its the interpretations. Anythign that holds total power over peoples beliefs is dangerous. History has shown that throughout the years


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

snakelover said:


> I would..........


lol..u freak :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> How do they get away with it..?
> 
> The R word.
> 
> ...


Yep i'm with you on this. It shouldn't be allowed to happen, but then if they can allow teenage girls to have their clitoris removed and the whole thing stitched up, only leaving a hole for urine and menstrual fluid... then to have it cut open for sex after marriage, then stitched back up again... ALL without anaesthetic or choice.... what chance do we have of stopping the animals being mistreated and suffering unneccesarily?? Human beings are disgusting things.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> The problem with religion isnt the teachings, its the interpretations. Anythign that holds total power over peoples beliefs is dangerous. History has shown that throughout the years


The problem with religion is not the parts that I don't understand.

It's the parts that I do.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> Yep i'm with you on this. It shouldn't be allowed to happen, but then if they can allow teenage girls to have their clitoris removed and the whole thing stitched up, only leaving a hole for urine and menstrual fluid... then to have it cut open for sex after marriage, then stitched back up again... ALL without anaesthetic or choice.... what chance do we have of stopping the animals being mistreated and suffering unneccesarily?? *Human beings are disgusting things*.


:lol2: What's this? Another Becky *S*uper *S*pecial *G*eneralisation..? 

The thing is this. The human is a more_ mentally_ complex creature than any other on earth, therefore we have developed all these morals, ethics, etc, and have passed them down the centuries.

For example, for a human to kill another human and eat them has never, to my knowledge, been a lawful act.

Except in Burnley. 

But most of us would never do it anyway, since we are conditioned, without knowing it, to accept that this is 'wrong'.

Inverts have no sense of 'regret' or 'remorse'.

I guess if insects were the size a car, they would feed on us, without mercy.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Whats that gotta do with it? lol Surely that makes us sound even worse because it says that the few that do do such things, infact CHOOSE to... 

Personally i couldn't kill anything... person, animal anything.. (except maybe a wasp, and throw crix, locusts n roaches in for spiders LOL) mainly coz it makes me feel squeamish (mum can't go over already dead animals in the road coz i nearly bring up breakfast :lol 

Yep.. one of my generalisations... you love it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> Whats that gotta do with it? lol Surely that makes us sound even worse because it says that the few that do do such things, infact CHOOSE to...
> 
> Personally i couldn't kill anything... person, animal anything.. (except maybe a wasp, and throw crix, locusts n roaches in for spiders LOL) mainly coz it makes me feel squeamish (mum can't go over already dead animals in the road coz i nearly bring up breakfast :lol
> 
> Yep.. one of my generalisations... you love it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Was just thinking out loud, that our emotions, which inverts lack, can often be our strength and our weakness, really.

Everyone is a hypocrite to whatever degree.

Some may think it would be terrible to feed (just an example), spiderlings to a Mantis, but think nowt about crickets, locusts, etc, as if they are somehow less important.

They aren't.

There isn't a formal scale of importance, other than the one we as individuals decide upon, if you see what I mean....


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> ...to survive I would probably eat you! What do you taste like....


:Na_Na_Na_Na: ... i probably taste like junk food,curry, and beer


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

weelad said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... i probably taste like junk food,curry, and beer


Sounds the ideal combo.

Now, can I have a slice of ya sent RMSD...?

:2thumb:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

No on the grounds that I would much rather have it as a live specimen ... Maybe if you added a couple of noughts on the end I wouldnt even hesitate...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Eightleggedfreak said:


> No on the grounds that I would much rather have it as a live specimen ... Maybe if you added a couple of noughts on the end I wouldnt even hesitate...


 
...just like the presenter, BG, in fact. Because you can bet it took a lot more than £150 to get him to do that!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Well enjoyed reading this thread! I must be in your 10% becky coz i would work in a slaughter house no probs. Me personally (in general), I eat meat, i enjoy meat but i don't buy or eat it very often as i don't like the way cheap meat is raised. Yet if i had an air rifle or a couple of ferrets i'd have no problem going out shooting a phesant, pigeon, partridge or rabbit cleaning it and eating it. I will also one day have my own croft which i would keep pigs, sheep, cows, ducks and chickens (i even know what breeds i'd have) and i will use them for their intended purpose as food. To me if you couldn't raise and kill your own animals to eat then why eat meat? If more people raised their own animals as food then there would be no demand for cheap and ill raised animals in the shops!
There was bit on hugh fearnley whatshis face prog about raising animals in cities on derelict land, all it takes is 6 people and the council have to give a bit land (Am fairly sure that's right)!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyway.

Slight change then.

Would anyone eat a cricket for £50?

What about that..?

Does yer thinking alter as it is_ 'only a cricket'_, or will you be consistant and say that you still would not do it..?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Could you eat that scorpion as that bloke did then Gwinni?

Nope, wouldn't eat a cricket for £50 either... struggle enough to touch one! :lol:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> Could you eat that scorpion as that bloke did then Gwinni?
> 
> Nope, wouldn't eat a cricket for £50 either... struggle enough to touch one! :lol:


Really? I pick them up all the time, they don't bother me. A lady with such an extensive collection, and you shy away from picking up a cricket.

:2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I do pick them up, but i hate the feel of them hopping about in my hand, so the thought of it even slightly wriggling in my mouth.....nah!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> I do pick them up, but i hate the feel of them hopping about in my hand, so the thought of it even slightly wriggling in my mouth.....nah!


Do you_ cup_ them in yer hand then, when taking one out?

I just use my thumb and forefinger, and sort of pick one out. Think chopsticks. And no hopping around, as I have it immobilised.

:no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

cover it in chocolate and i'll think about it


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

In desperate circumstances, I would kill then eat just about anything. 

For entertainment...never. 

Food is functional for me, its not some sort of freak show. I don't eat animals alive, I think its barbaric and...pointless. We invented fire for a reason, it pisses me off watching Dick grylls when he eats stuff raw etc - there really is no need. 

I much prefer Ray Mears, there's no bullshit with him, its not sensationalised. I hate this current rend in TV to make everything dramatic...most things really arent, or dont need anything extra added to them.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Do you_ cup_ them in yer hand then, when taking one out?
> 
> I just use my thumb and forefinger, and sort of pick one out. Think chopsticks. And no hopping around, as I have it immobilised.
> 
> :no1:


I use tweezers lol


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

If i was starving and i couldn't find anything to eat and crix, scorps, T's, any kind of insect was all there was then yeah i would but i wouldn't do it as a bet or for the crack. As i think had already been mentioned people are conditioned here that eating things like that is wrong and disgusting and in other countries it's a normal everyday thing. Just like it's a normal everday thing here to use cows etc for food but in diff countries they won't use them.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nup see no point tbh !!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

gwinni said:


> If i was starving and i couldn't find anything to eat and crix, scorps, T's, any kind of insect was all there was then yeah i would but i wouldn't do it as a bet or for the crack. As i think had already been mentioned people are conditioned here that eating things like that is wrong and disgusting and in other countries it's a normal everyday thing. Just like it's a normal everday thing here to use cows etc for food but in diff countries they won't use them.


Yes but over here we have no need to eat firstly, a live animal, and secondly a scorpion? Who in their right mind turns round n says... o i fancy scorpion n chips tonight.. don't bother killing the scorpion... need a bit of thrill!

No.. doesn't happen. Cruelty.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

IMO, there isntmuch worse us british do in terms of cruelty than catch lobster, deliver them around the country alive and then stic em in a boilin water pot alive once they get there:/ thats wrong..
Im gonna buy some lobster and keep em alive! grr


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I mind going to a wedding when i was a kid and they had lobsters in a tank (to eat obviously) told my mum that they could at least take the elastic bands off their pincers so when the hand of doom comes from above they could fight back a wee bit!
Yes i agree that it's cruel becky but if everybody in this country/culture ate insects (whether it's alive or dead) it maybe wouldn't be classed as cruel? The animals we eat in this country are MOST of the time killed as humanely as possible it's still not nice but it happens, My issue is how the majority of animals are raised which is why i very rarely buy or eat it and would rather raise kill and eat my own animals. People now a days (though it's changing) don't care or want to know where their meat comes from all they know is it comes in vaccum sealed plastic and the thought of having to deal with a whole carcass or watching an animal being killed at a slaughter house is a horrendous thing yet they still buy and eat it? To me that's wrong.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

If you give me a scorp and you can raise 150 i will eat and filmit then post it.

better if u make it an ill/dying scorp a healthy one is abit of a waste

-ash


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

gwinni said:


> I mind going to a wedding when i was a kid and they had lobsters in a tank (to eat obviously) told my mum that they could at least take the elastic bands off their pincers so when the hand of doom comes from above they could fight back a wee bit!
> Yes i agree that it's cruel becky but if everybody in this country/culture ate insects (whether it's alive or dead) it maybe wouldn't be classed as cruel? The animals we eat in this country are MOST of the time killed as humanely as possible it's still not nice but it happens, My issue is how the majority of animals are raised which is why i very rarely buy or eat it and would rather raise kill and eat my own animals. People now a days (though it's changing) don't care or want to know where their meat comes from all they know is it comes in vaccum sealed plastic and the thought of having to deal with a whole carcass or watching an animal being killed at a slaughter house is a horrendous thing yet they still buy and eat it? To me that's wrong.


You arent allowed by law to kill animals you raise, they have to be killed in a slaughterhouse.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Not with chickens. I'd go with the animals to the slaughterhouse but ya's know what i meant :lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i say no, but....my b/f would do it for less. he eats the occasional morio worm or cricket for a dare!!!:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

debcot1 said:


> i say no, but....my b/f would do it for less. he eats the occasional morio worm or cricket for a dare!!!:lol2:


with or without ketchup?


----------



## SDunbar89 (Jan 28, 2008)

*£100 challenge*

yeah i'd do that you get the scorp remove the stinger 
and bring me the money and al do that looks easy to me


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

i hate bear grylls (_ ¬¬)


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

omg i seen the knife and turned it off im going to vote no coz i wouldnt eat one.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

*hell no*

i think that bear guy is a bit of a :censor: there is a big differnce between survival situations and random destruction for the sake of ego. I think he should be stopped


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

vawn said:


> i think that bear guy is a bit of a :censor: there is a big differnce between survival situations and random destruction for the sake of ego. I think he should be stopped


Hear Hear!
Bears about as interesting as a wet fart.
Funny because its stupid, but you know there is the potential of people copying and trusting him, then you just get a stinky room of farts


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

I enjoy those types of programs and i know bear grylls doesnt have a scooby what he is doing. He just likes doing gross sh*t to try and show what a man he is(or isn't).

RAY MEARS WOULD KICK HIS ASS!!!

As would that canadian guy who does survivorman Les Stroud. At least he films the stuff himself and doesnt suck up to the camera or carry a whole team with him the whole time. lol grylls is a phoney!

Personally I wouldnt eat one but for £150 yep I would (tail cut off 1st like bear grylls tho) and not when alive. Only dead and cooked.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

And yet.....30% of people on this poll have said that they WOULD do this.

Read into that what you will....


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

people do strange things for money lol


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

chris354724 said:


> people do strange things for money lol


certainly do, lol strange and wonderful things lmao


----------

